# Dipstick or engine block/oil heater



## knifedealer (Feb 13, 2017)

Rarely have I found it necessary to use the electric starter in the 10 years I've been throwing snow with my Ariens/Tecumseh here in Upstate New York but when the temp dips into singles and below .. that's another story. I have a small engine block heater that I use on my compact tractor but I'm unable to locate an appropriate spot on the blower engine to affix. The heater is just too big.

I thought about a dipstick oil heater, but I believe they are designed for automobiles and similar applications and not for small engines. Also, I've seen warnings about inserting these into plastic dipstick tubes. I've never used one and wonder if they make them for small engine applications.

A third option that my wife suggested is heat tape.

I've actually thought about draining the oil when the machine is warm, bringing the oil indoors, and simply pouring it back in next time. 

Automobile engine wear occurs primarily at startups and my understanding is that it takes longer for sufficient oil to reach the "top end" of an auto engine when the oil is cold. The oil sump isn't nearly as far away from the "action" in a small engine however, so maybe cold oil doesn't affect small engine wear and the only negative is harder starts (and throwing out my back if I don't use the electric start). 

Your thoughts on need for warming the oil, methods for warming oil, and engine wear cold oil/starts vs. starting in warmer weather? Thanks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Knife, welcome aboard! Have you thought about using synthetic engine oil.


Similar discussion here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/102338-warming-up-oil-pan.html


----------



## knifedealer (Feb 13, 2017)

uberT said:


> Knife, welcome aboard! Have you thought about using synthetic engine oil.
> 
> 
> Similar discussion here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/102338-warming-up-oil-pan.html


Hey thanks for the welcome and the link to a discussion that pretty much answers my questions. While I use synthetic in my automobiles, my tractors, and my ATV, I never thought to use it in my blower. I bet she'll pull easier in cold weather (cold for me is less than 20 F) with synthetic. 

:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

It's due for a change. I might grab a few quarts of synthetic tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, the cold flow characteristics are superior with the correct syn oil. Should make pull starting easier.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Why not just use your Electric AC Starter . . . . what are you doing, saving it for the next owner ?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I use the electric start as it saves shoulder joint from unnecessary wear and tear (literally). 

I have a 14KW Generac generator that has a heater that is designed to fit over the oil filter. Some other generac users have used things shown in the links below and stuck them on the engine block. Guess it depends how much space you have, but take a look. These two are the smallest shown on Amazon anyway.

https://www.amazon.com/Kats-24050-Watt-Universal-Heater/dp/B000I8YPQ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1487041417&sr=1-1&keywords=silicone+heater+pad

https://www.amazon.com/Kats-24025-Watt-Universal-Heater/dp/B000I8XDBM/ref=sr_1_3?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1487041417&sr=1-3&keywords=silicone+heater+pad


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What kind of machine are you running


----------



## knifedealer (Feb 13, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> What kind of machine are you running


Ariens HMSK Model 926LE powered by a Tecumseh LH318SA (318 cubic cent) engine.

I don't use the electric starter because I want to impress my neighbor who pays a plow guy. Sometimes when the wind is just right I can cover his BMW with a light dusting of powder. 

Joking aside, my routine is to pull a few times, and if she won't fire, _then_ I capitulate and head inside and grab the power cord (stored inside where it's warm hence the cord remains flexible), plug her in, fire her up, unplug, etc. It's really all about convenience (and the smug feeling I get when that bad boy fires in one pull). 

Thanks for the info on the heat options available on Amazon. Once I can get the links to work for me, I'll provide more feedback.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

knifedealer said:


> ". . . I capitulate and head inside and grab the power cord (stored inside where it's warm hence the cord remains flexible), plug her in, fire her up, unplug, etc . . ."


Yes, it would be so much easier to drain the oil after each use and take the oil inside and then to bring it and a warm funnel back outside and put the same oil back into the crankcase and then quickly start that puppy up manually using the recoil starter . . . . and don't forget to clean that funnel.

I'm not a Time and Motion expert. nor a student of ergonomics . . . . so I can't decide on which approach would be easier for me. I guess I'd have to think on it until next season; but I think you're on to something here (and electric starters command a decent price on eBay).


----------



## knifedealer (Feb 13, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> Why not just use your Electric AC Starter . . . . what are you doing, saving it for the next owner ?





Vermont007 said:


> Yes, it would be so much easier to drain the oil after each use and take the oil inside and then to bring it and a warm funnel back outside and put the same oil back into the crankcase and then quickly start that puppy up manually using the recoil starter . . . . and don't forget to clean that funnel.


The first response was cute. The second made me wonder .... doesn't this guy have anything better to do than to repeatedly post sarcastic, unhelpful, and discourteous comments on a relatively anonymous message board. 

I'd comment further, but I have to get out to the garage and drain the oil from all of my motorized equipment as sub-zero temps appears to be on the horizon.


----------



## BeansBaxter (Feb 17, 2015)

knifedealer said:


> I'd comment further, but I have to get out to the garage and drain the oil from all of my motorized equipment as sub-zero temps appears to be on the horizon.


Aren't you worried about the heat cycles you'll be subjecting that oil to? Maybe best to just use fresh oil ever time to make sure it hasn't degraded.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Just use some 5/30 Mobil 1. It definitely flows better at low temps than Dino oil.
This is one reason why I like a 2 cycle blower with electric start vs a 4 stroke. Because there is no thick oil in the crankcase (50:1 mix) you get very fast crank-over in extreme cold. Literally starts in 2-3 sec.


----------

